# Film Gedreht (350 MB) ==> Zig Freunde wollen ihn => Wo hochladen? ;-)



## Marius Heil (23. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

ich hab nen Film gedreht, der hat um die 350 MB, das Problem: Jetzt wollen ihn zig Leute zugeschickt haben. Ich hab zwar nen Apache auf dem PC, so hätte ichs 1-2 Leuten schicken können, allerdings mit 16 KB/s upload kann ich nicht so viel hochladen, das geht ewig.
Wenn ich es bei yousendit.com oder filefactory.com hochlade, habe ich das Problem, dass es Browserupload ist, ein kleiner Fehler und es ist futsch.
Bei video.google.com hab ich gestern mal zum testen nen 90 MB Film hochgeladen, das geht, allerdings hätte ich gerne, dass die sich den Film runterladen können.
Hat jemand ne Idee?



Marius


----------



## Arne Buchwald (23. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

ich kann dir einen FTP-Account für einen unserer Server anbieten, wo du den Film hochladen könntest. Die Server sind jeweils mit 100 MBit/s angebunden, so dass nur ein einmaliges Uploaden nötig wäre. Jedes Gigabyte entstehender Traffic würde 1,50 Euro inkl. 16% MwSt. kosten.

Bei Interesse, einfach kurze PN / Email.


----------



## dennisnowack (23. Oktober 2005)

hi, hab nen eigenen root-server. Wenn es keinen Ärger wegen Rechtsschutz geben könnte, kannst du ihn gerne bei mir hochladen. Hab noch so etwa 10 GB von 10 GB frei  und eine Anbindung von 400 M/sec. und 5 GB täglich Frei-Volumen. Sofern du nicht darüber liegst, ist alles kein Problem. Wäre als Kollegial-Schaft für ein Foren-Member, vielleicht kannst du mir dann auch mal irgendwann irgendwie dienlich sein. Meld dich einfach per email oder Handy bei mir. Kann auch kostenlos auf Festnetz zurückrufen wenn du mir deine Nummer simst.

Grüße, Dennis
dennis-nowack@web.de
01759928106


----------



## Marius Heil (23. Oktober 2005)

Mhhh, ich wollte euch jetzt nciht ausnutzen oder so 
Ich dachte, es kennt zufällig einer irgendnen kostenlosen Service, oder ne Möglichkeit, wie man den Browserupload etwas sicherer gestalten könnte, so, dass es nicht ohne weiteres abbricht.


Marius
---
Bei video.google.com wird mein Video immer noch verified ,... ob das noch was wird?


----------



## Dr Dau (24. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Hmm, beim Upload besteht das Problem dass er nicht wieder aufgenommen werden kann..... im gegensatz zum Download.
Genügend Webspace hast Du?
Wenn die Leute alle Windows benutzen, würde ich den Film mit WinRAR oder WinACE als selbstentpackendes Archiv in mehrere kleine Teile splitten (z.b. 35x10 MB).
Natürlich solltest Du es zur Probe vor dem Upload mal selber entpacken. 
Einerseits kannst Du den Film so auf mehrere Hoster aufteilen und zum anderen brauchst Du nicht den ganzen Film erneut hochladen falls doch mal etwas beschädigt ist oder der Upload abbricht.

Dann am besten noch ein .htaccess Passwortschutz rein, damit sich nicht jeder x-beliebige den Film runterladen kann.
Den/die Link/Links und die Zugangsdaten schickst Du dann den Leuten per eMail.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Marius Heil (24. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

naja, es war gerade das Problem mit dem Webspace 
Aber ich denk, ich werd das so machen, wei du gemeint hast,  mit WinRar in 10 Teile oder so, das lad ich auf yousendit.com hoch.
Upload kann wiederaufgenommen werden, allerdings nicht mit dem Browser.



Marius


----------



## formmad (27. Oktober 2005)

Hi.

Trotz des unsicheren Browser Uploads würde ich es bei http://www.megaupload.com probieren. Dieser Service verhält sich so ähnlich wie http://www.rapidshare.de und erlaubt es sehr große Datenmengen wie z.B. 350 ~MB hochzuladen.

Gruß


----------



## Marius Heil (27. Oktober 2005)

Hi, danke für den Link, ich hab inzwischen allerdings schon alles bei yousendit.com hochgeladen 
Megaupload.com sieht recht gut aus. Gut sieht auch noch filefactory.com aus, allerdings hatte ich da einen part hochgeladen, der ist für immer verschollen, es hieß, erfolgreich 0 MB hochgeladen, naja 
filefactory.com und megaupload.com ahben beide ne Statusanzeige, das hat yousendit.com nicht, ist aber recht zuverlässig.



Marius


----------



## michaelmeissner1 (27. November 2006)

Megaupload.com kann ich auch empfehlen, teilweise ist der Server aber etwas überlastet.
Schön ist auch http://www.filmupload.de da der Server relativ fix ist und auch ein Download der Filme möglich ist....

Allerdings hat das Teil keine Statusanzeige, ich war aber positiv überrascht, wie schnell es ging.

Ist es eigentlich wirklich so, dass man sich keine Filme vin Myvideo und youtube runterladen kann? Oder kennt einer technische Tricks?

Grüße, Mich


----------



## Dr Dau (27. November 2006)

michaelmeissner1 hat gesagt.:


> Oder kennt einer technische Tricks?


MyVideo --> Browsercache
YouTube --> Browsercache
Aber pssst, nicht weitersagen.


----------

